# فصل الحبر من الورق



## صهيب مسلم (27 ديسمبر 2010)

هل توجد طريقة لفصل الحبر من الورق دون ضرر أي دون أن تتلف الورقة ودون أية آثار جانبية ؟
​


----------



## COCl2 (29 ديسمبر 2010)

[FONT=&quot]ذوب صودا كاوية بايثانول أو ميثانول أو آيزوبروبيل الخ المهم كحول لأنو المي بيجعد الورقة [/FONT],[FONT=&quot] حرك مع تكسير الصودا الكلوية (لا تذوب كثير أصلا تذويبها صعب) بعدين خود محرمة عادية وغطها بالمحلول و افرك الحبر عدة مرات بيروح الحبر (أكيد بتظبط لأني مجربها بس أحيانا بتجعد الورقة و أحيانا لا حسب كمية الكحول) [/FONT].[FONT=&quot] جربها أول شي على ورقة مسودة[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]اذا ما عندك صودا [/FONT]NaOH[FONT=&quot] يمكن كربونات الصوديوم بتشتغل (ما بذوب بالايثانول غاليا) او هيدروكسيد كاليسيوم (جير [/FONT],[FONT=&quot] كلس بارد أو حامي يمكن بيشتغل) المهم يكون قلوي [/FONT],[FONT=&quot] رطبها بالايثانول و امسح [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ويمكن الحوامض بتشتغل كمان مثلا ذوب ملح الليمون بالايثانول و امسح[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]استعمل اذا بدك حمض الكبريت لأنو 100[/FONT]%[FONT=&quot] بيزيل الحبر و بياخد معو الورقة كمان [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]انا مجرب بس الصودا الكاوية البقية غالبا بيشتغلوا [/FONT]


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (30 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
لا تغلب حالك ما في مجال
جميع المحاولات فاشلة
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## COCl2 (30 ديسمبر 2010)

لا الطريقة فوق ليست فاشلة لأني مجربها


----------



## COCl2 (31 ديسمبر 2010)

[font=&quot]هلأ جربت الطريقة لأني شككت بنفسي[/font],[font=&quot] حبر القلم النشاف راح أما حبر الطابعة ما راح[/font]
[font=&quot]جربت بحبر قلم ناشف أزرق[/font]
[font=&quot]صودا كاوية + ايثانول مسحت صار اللون أخضر و بعدين اصفر وبعدين اختفى[/font]
[font=&quot]ملح ليمون + ايثانول اللون كان أزرق وبيصير فاتح بالتدريج [/font]
[font=&quot]كربونات البوتاسيوم ما اشتغلت [/font]
[font=&quot]الشغلة ما بدها اختراع لأن الحبر المستعمل بالأقلام صبغة عضوية و ورق ال [/font]ph[font=&quot] غالب صبغة عضوية بالنتيجة يتغير اللون بالحمض أو بالقلوي[/font]
[font=&quot]النتيجة احتمالين:[/font]
[font=&quot]1- الطريقة مالها مجربة من قبل[/font]
[font=&quot]2- قصدك حبر الطباعة[/font]
[font=&quot]2- في ناس تهتف بما لا تعرف[/font]


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (31 ديسمبر 2010)

اخي cocl2
السلام عليكم
يا هلا باهل سوريا 
اعتقد ان الحبر المقصود هو الحبر الصيني اذا سكب على الورق 
وشكرا على ردك


----------



## صهيب مسلم (16 أكتوبر 2011)

يبدو بأن الحبر التقليدي يستحيل فصله


----------



## كاردينيا82 (17 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم طيب ممكن اعرف طرق فصل البقع عن الملابس البقع بكافة انواعها واكون مشكورة


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (17 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
اعتقد ان الموضوع عقيم ولا يستحق التكلفة التي ستدفع للتنظيف في مقابل ثمن الورقة .
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## deler22 (8 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم
يا اخى اذا قصدك حبر القلم استعمل زيت فرامل السيارة يزيل الحبر %100 و انا جربته بنفسى و اذا تريد نتيجة احسن و بدون اية أثار بعد ذلك نظفه بمادة تسمى عندنا بالاكسجين التى تستعمل مع البلوندر لصبغ الشعر و لكن استعمل النوع المائى​


----------



## محمدخيرخرطبيل (23 مايو 2012)

أخواني الكرام : شكراً لهذه المعلومات الهامة وإذا كانت هذه التركيبات صحيحة ومفيدة تكونون قد قدمتم لنا خدمة كبيرة نسال الله ان يجزيكم عنا الخير في الدنيا قبل الأخرة و السلام .


----------



## محمدخيرخرطبيل (23 مايو 2012)

السادة الأخوة المهندسين الكيميائين الكرام :أرجو منكم الطريقة حول تصنيع / 1 / ملمع التابلو للسيارات والفورمايكا وغرف النوم المصنوع من الشموع والمواد السيلكونية بالتفصيل مع الأسماء العلمية لكل مادة وكذلك / 2 /كيفية إزالة الدم من على الملابس وفرش السيارات كما أتمنى علييكم أن تفيدوني / 3 / بكيفية صناعة مزيل البقع من الملابس . / 4 / وطريقة صنع المنظف العام /الُمعطر/ ./ 5 / طريقة صنع العملاق .


----------



## 3.7v 130mah (23 مايو 2012)

شكراً ...


----------

